# Coding transvaginal ultrasound



## dehrensberger1 (Feb 19, 2016)

Hello,

Can you please tell me which CPT you all use for a transvaginal ultrasound being done for a confirmation of pregnancy.  I am thinking it is 76801??  Or would it be a 76830 because we don't know yet if they are pregnant.

Thank you!


----------



## phyco10 (Feb 20, 2016)

There may be some necessary background parts to this question:  + Blood/Urine HCG?  Bleeding?  Pain?  I would confirm a Pgy w/ HCG, confirm "Intrauterine" Pgy with U/S and probably use 76815, Limited exam.  New to this page, so just my thoughts...

Dr B

With Best Regards,  

Robert Billerbeck, MD CPC
Meditco LLC


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 20, 2016)

Always nice to have an MD who is a CPC. I was thinking the same. Seems odd to be doing transvaginal for routine pregnancy confirmation.


----------



## gena379 (Feb 22, 2016)

dehrensberger1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please tell me which CPT you all use for a transvaginal ultrasound being done for a confirmation of pregnancy.  I am thinking it is 76801??  Or would it be a 76830 because we don't know yet if they are pregnant.
> 
> Thank you!



Depends- if pat had a + home UPT and is coming in to officially confirm preg then you bill 76817 and Z32.01

If patient has pain or something and you do a diagnostic US and discover she's preg then you'd bill GYN 76830
"For the patient who has not been diagnosed as pregnant, and the indications for the ultrasound study are not pregnancy-related, the use of non-OB ultrasound codes is appropriate, regardless of whether the outcome of the study shows a pregnancy or complication related to pregnancy. "
http://www.acr.org/Advocacy/Economi...al-Ultrasound-Coding-and-the-Radiology-Report


----------

